# Pressemeldung: AMCO Bremen spendet 6000 Euro für neuen Seenotkreuzer



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2008)

Pressemeldung
*AMCO Bremen spendet 6000 Euro für neuen Seenotkreuzer *​
Mit einer Spende von 6000 Euro unterstützt die Bremer AMCO- Metall-Service GmbH den Bau des neuen 20-Meter-Seenotkreuzers mit der Baunummer SK 31 

Die von AMCO vertriebenen Werkstoffe wie z.B. Aluminium, Bronze, Messing und Kupfer werden auch in diesem Spezialschiff verbaut. 

Die Spende wurde (Foto, v.l.) von den AMCO- Geschäftsführern Joachim Vallée und Dr. Jochen Schmidt, Marketing-und Vertriebsleiter Joachim Birk und dem Technischen Leiter Alfred Richards an Kapitän Udo Helge Fox, Geschäftsführer bei der DGzRS (Deutsche Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger) übergeben. Eine beschriftete Acryltafel der Seenotretter und eine an Bord montierte Namenstafel geben Zeugnis von der Unterstützung. 

AMCO -Geschäftsführer Dr. Jochen Schmidt: “Wir finden es bewundernswert und beispielhaft, dass sich die Seenotretter ausschließlich durch Spenden und freiwillige Zuwendungen, ohne Steuergelder, finanzieren. Das werden wir auch weiterhin intensiv unterstützen.“

Seit dem Jahr 2000 hat AMCO die Seenotretter mit über 30.000 Euro gefördert.

Zur Flotte der DGzRS zählen 61 Seenotkreuzer und Seenotrettungsboote auf 54 Stationen in Nord – und Ostsee, zwischen Borkum im Westen und Ueckermünde am Stettiner Haff. 185 fest angestellte und über 800 freiwillige Seenotretter fahren jährlich rund 2000 Einsätze. Allein im vergangenen Jahr wurden 923 Menschen aus Seenot gerettet und aus drohenden Gefahrensituationen befreit


----------

